# Will a bristlenose pleco eat through driftwood?



## BlackOut (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a medium-large hunk of malaysian driftwood that has a beautiful figure. I'm planning on getting a bristlenose and I know they like to rasp, but how much damage will they actually do to the wood? I've seen a lot of conflicting information that they will wear it down within a year while others say that you may see marks but they'll never make a dent in it. What are your experiences?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I think you'll be safe. I have a couple pieces of Malaysian wood in the tank with my BNPs and haven't noticed anything of the sort.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

My BN's and other pleco's like my driftwood. I'm sure they cleanse the surface and possibly even the decay of the wood. The type of wood your talking about is extremely hard so I wouldn't worry too much about introducing most pleco's. Bill in Va.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

You Pleco will only rasp the Algae off the Driftwood. My large (40 cm) Pleco hasn't made a dent in the large piece in his tank.


----------

